# fond d'écran animé



## louis_mac (21 Juillet 2007)

ou je peux télécharger un logiciel pour créer des fond d'écran animé


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juillet 2007)

DeskShade Plus te permet de mettre des films en fonds.


----------

